# Radio Garden



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

In emergency situations, or a SHTF situation, I have often wondered about radio transmission, especially if the grid is down. I would imagine there might be transmission with the help of generators, but for how long?

Having this link, IF you can get online, and IF all the other factors needed are working, could be a good resource.

I noticed a reference to Wicca radio. Yuck!

http://radio.garden/

http://mentalfloss.com/article/90063/listen-radio-stations-around-world-radio-garden



> Listen to Radio Stations From Around the World With Radio Garden
> 
> Radio has the power to let listeners eavesdrop on pop culture and news in far-flung locales or even subcultures close to home (see: Wicca Radio International in New Orleans). A new site aims to connect people across the world to radio signals that span the globe, allowing people to listen to radio stations in other countries, as The Verge reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a pretty neat portal and interface to commercial streaming radio. Definitely worth having to augment other communication tools.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Ham and CB radios can run off car batteries....which can be charged from solar panels.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Starcreek said:


> Ham and CB radios can run off car batteries....which can be charged from solar panels.


That's true, and every prepper should have some good radio gear.

But the ability to listen in to commercial radio stations around the world from a single site is convenient. Bear in mind, many stations are run by national governments and they'll do what they can to keep those stations on the air.

That said, my money's still with amateur radio.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Not to sure if this is the proper thread but found this.






https://heilsound.com/amateur-radio-post/bobs-updates/the-pine-board-project/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=06-21-17_pine_board_project&utm_term=ad_set_1&utm_content=ad_1


> The Pine Board Project
> 
> APRIL 4, 2017 38 COMMENTS
> 
> ...


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Flight1630 said:


> Not to sure if this is the proper thread but found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTICE: I clicked on the link and got a warning: This site is attempting to download script for an unauthorized source. I don't know if it is normal but I closed it down. Maybe somebody (wizard) can provide some better insight.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> NOTICE: I clicked on the link and got a warning: This site is attempting to download script for an unauthorized source. I don't know if it is normal but I closed it down. Maybe somebody (wizard) can provide some better insight.


It might be normal, I have script blockers on, it told me about it. Sorry about that.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

That looks like a great project! It would help teach a lot of useful information well beyond radio, too.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> NOTICE: I clicked on the link and got a warning: This site is attempting to download script for an unauthorized source. I don't know if it is normal but I closed it down. Maybe somebody (wizard) can provide some better insight.


Just means the blocked content is coming from a non-https secured website. Not everyone has gone to https yet (Prepared Society itself is non-https). Ordinarily it's nothing to worry about and you can unblock that content to see whatever you're missing. There is *ONE VERY BIG EXCEPTION, HOWEVER, do NOT ever unblock content if you are on a porno site....you will regret it INSTANTLY!!*

http://help.opera.com/opera/Windows/2393/en/private.html#blocked

Excerpt: "If you are browsing on an encrypted connection (https://), Opera checks to ensure that all parts of the site are encrypted. *If Opera detects that any live elements of the page, for example scripts, plugins, or frames, are being served by an open connection (http://), it will block the insecure content. This means parts of the page may not display properly.*

Opera advises against allowing insecure content to load into an encrypted connection. The best way to protect your sensitive information is to interact only with secure content. When Opera detects insecure content and blocks it, a warning will appear in the right side of the combined address and search bar.

If you do not care about the security of your connection with the site, you can click the warning to show an Unblock button. This button will allow the blocked content to be loaded onto the page, and the security badge will change to show an open padlock, reminding you that you've allowed insecure content to display on an encrypted connection.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Flight1630 said:


> It might be normal, I have script blockers on, it told me about it. Sorry about that.


No problem Snowman. I just get real cautious with unknown sites. I don't know enough about all the nasty crap out there, so I skedaddle when anything unusual pops up.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

I run100% solar you can check my QRZ page AK4FU even during the Hurricane here in Miami I never lost power in the solar array, we ran a Health and Welfare net durring the storm for 48 Hours.


----------

